# FSX Install Error



## Bertie Bott (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm trying to install FSX and i keep getting Error 1317. Unable to create directory C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games. 

This error also occurs when I'm trying to install various addons for 2004 or for that matter, whenever I try to use a .msi installer. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Bertie Bott,

Welcome to TSG ! 

I suggest you to create manually the *C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games* directory and then try to install again.


----------



## Bertie Bott (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. Unfortunately, the directory has already been created when I installed FS2004 and Halo, which is whats making it weird for me.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

As FSX is a recent game (released last October), you should report the install problem to the Microsoft support team. I've browsed many sites where FSX installation issues are reported, I didn't find anything related to the error 1317.
I guess the FSX installer is at fault : I've seen many errors 1722, and errors like the good old *the file xxx.CAB is missing*.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you know when it started doing this? If it's happening on every .msi installer you have, then it's probably not an FSX issue, it's most likely an issue with your system. Make sure you have the latest Windows updates, and if you can remember when you started having this problem, try doing a system restore back to that date.


----------



## Bertie Bott (Dec 16, 2006)

It's been happening on all windows installers and its happened ever since I got my laptop


----------



## Bertie Bott (Dec 16, 2006)

I really need help guys


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

There is a solution proposed on this page. There's a procedure to solve a similar problem for the installation d'Adobe Acrobat. Seemingly, some people have met the *Error "1317: An error occurred while attempting to create the directory...* while installing Acrobat.
I suggest you to try the procedure described for the version of Windows you have.


----------



## Bertie Bott (Dec 16, 2006)

I've tried that and it still doesn't work


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Bertie Bott,

There's another procedure explained by the Microsoft support site (it is related to the installation of Visual Studio) and it is specific to solve the *error 1317* :

Link : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/872903

I hope this can help you !


----------



## Bertie Bott (Dec 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, I've tried that too


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Unfortunately, I can't provide further help. 
Also, it is better to expose the installation problem of FSX Deluxe to the Microsoft support.
To do so, you will need a text with a complete description of your system specifications, the error you have when you want to install the game and the procedures you're attempted to solve the error 1317 installation problem.
Then go on that page, click the *Start E-mail Request* button, accept the terms and conditions on the following page and answer the questions that will be asked you.


----------



## graj0 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm quite new at this and the one thing I have found on several forums is the number of repair/uninstall problems with FSX.

Even more worrying is the lack of successful resolutions, even microsoft seem to think I should re-install Vista, load FSX and then restore all my other stuff. It seems to me that if I restore my system the registry will be overwritten and all the FSX entries lost, so back to square one.

The nice chappy in Bombay has consulted his manager who have refused to escalate the problem. In other words they can't be bothered to fix the problem, bearing in mind I've seen reports of this dating back to November 2006. When I load my FSX disk 1, there must be something that tells it to go to the repair/uninstall screen. I just need it to tell the installer to do a fresh install.

Now, I know this is a piece of software that costs £50 in the UK ($50 in the US) but I can't afford to waste any more time, I've actually got a load of stuff in Dreamweaver that I'm not going to wipe out for a game, even with a system restore, I haven't tested their system restore yet. Their recycle bin restore didn't work, why should this. It's become like mainframe software where you purchased a product sometimes for hundreds of thousands of pounds, but had to test it before implementing it.

At least you could have a separate environment for testing on an IBM mainframe. I need VM and MVS.

Regards

Graham

PS Please let me know if there have ever been any resolutions.


----------



## zDom (Jul 21, 2007)

I got an installation problem too, they all seem different in one way or another though. My system requirements were fine, so I opened the package knowing I wouldn't be able to take it back, then it does nothing when I try and install it...
Waste of £40 unless it works.


----------

